# US Airways Flight Lands on Hudson River



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

Not sure where to place this, move if necessary.

Plane goes down in New York's Hudson River
Last Updated: Thursday, January 15, 2009 | 3:59 PM ET CBC News 
Passengers are being rescued Thursday while standing on the wings of an airliner after it went down and remained floating in the Hudson River near Manhattan.

U.S. Airways Flight 1549 was flying from New York City to Charlotte, N.C., with 146 passengers.

Firefighters, ferries and water taxis are surrounding the Airbus 320 as it floats in the frigid water. A helicopter is hovering over the scene.

It's not clear how many people were on the flight. There is no word yet on any injuries.

Federal Aviation Administration officials say they are investigating whether the plane was struck by birds.

More to come







A US Airways aircraft floats in the Hudson River in New York. (WNBC-TV/Associated Press)


----------



## Yrys (15 Jan 2009)

Video on BBC News, 1 min.


Article : US Airways Jet Crashes Into Hudson River, in NY Times 


Must be freezing for the divers ...


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jan 2009)

Survivors! 

Excellent!

OWDU


----------



## Kebel (15 Jan 2009)

Apparently there is be no casualties which is nearly a miracle.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

BZ to the pilots who brought the aircraft down on the water. That's not to be an easy feat to do.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

Plane goes down in New York's Hudson River
Last Updated: Thursday, January 15, 2009 | 4:21 PM ET CBC News

Passengers are being rescued Thursday while standing on the wings of an airliner after it went down and remained floating in the Hudson River near Manhattan.

U.S. Airways Flight 1549 was flying from New York City to Charlotte, N.C., with 146 passengers.

Firefighters, ferries and water taxis are surrounding the Airbus 320 as it floats in the frigid water. A helicopter is hovering over the scene.

It's not clear how many people were on the flight. There is no word yet on any injuries.

Federal Aviation Administration officials say they are investigating whether the plane was struck by birds.

Ben Von Klemper, who witnessed the crash, told CBC News it was extraordinary to watch it happen from the 25th floor of his office building in midtown Manhattan.

"I really just happened to be looking west across the Hudson River towards New Jersey when I saw a plane come into view heading south along the [river]," said Von Klemper.

He said it was flying in a very gradual angle towards the water.

"Then eventually it just hit the water and it made a big white splash coming out of the river, probably, I don't know, at least 20 or 30 feet in the air."

FAA spokeswoman Laura Brown said the flight had just taken off from LaGuardia Airport when the crash happened.

More to come


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

CTV NEWSNET reports that the aircraft hit a flock of geese.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> CTV NEWSNET reports that the aircraft hit a flock of geese.



No doubt they were Canada geese .... next Letterman will make a disparaging remark about Canadian air defence taking out a US airliner, and the Canadian media will be up in arms whining about it on our behalf.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> No doubt they were Canada geese .... next Letterman will make a disparaging remark about Canadian air defence taking out a US airliner, and the Canadian media will be up in arms whining about it on our behalf.



Yeah no kidding.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jan 2009)

The pilot on losing both engines on takeoff deadsticked the aircraft into a near perfect water landing near the USS Intrepid.

FDNY Audio
http://newyork.ny.scanamerica.us/LibraryArticle136.html

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=6656804&page=1

A US Airways jet en route to Charlotte, N.C. from New York City crashed into the Hudson River off the west side of Manhattan with more than 150 people onboard today. 

New York City firefighters and passenger ferries responded to the crashed plane, which floated near the historic aircraft carrier The Intrepid. 

US Airways flight 1549, an A-320 manufactured by Airbus, was carrying as many as 146 passengers and five crew members, according to the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. 

The Port Authority and the Federal Aviation Administration said the plane's pilot reported a bird strike shortly before the plane went down. 

New York City police said the rescue operation was ongoing and commuter boats in the area were seen fishing people from the frigid waters and rescuing passengers standing on the plane's wings. 

The water temperature in the river was reported at 42 degrees, just above freezing. 

John Ostrom of the Metropolitan Airports Commission out of Minneapolis chairs the Bird Strikes Committee, which advises the aviation industry on wildlife management to eliminate possible hazards. 

"There's a variety of ways a bird can take down a plane," he told ABC News today. "There have been instances where birds the size of robins bring a plane down, all the way up to Canada geese." 

Birds can fly into plane engines, shutting them down, or cause pilots to lose control of the plane by penetrating the windshield. And there's not much pilots can do to avoid bird strikes, which happen "every day," according Ostrom. 

Witness Barbara Sambriski, a researcher at The Associated Press, said she thought, "Why is it so low?" And then, she said, "splash, it hit the water." 

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jan 2009)

Truly remarkable.


----------



## Bo (16 Jan 2009)

I wonder if the pilot was ex-military? Either way, he did a great job


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2009)

Bo said:
			
		

> I wonder if the pilot was ex-military? Either way, he did a great job



Irrelevant, but yes the pilot is ex-miliatry flew F-4's in the 70's. But that has nothing to do with today. All his military training would tell him to do would be to "punch out" not land on the Hudson.


----------



## Bass ackwards (16 Jan 2009)

By sheer coincidence, I was rereading the story of Arland D Williams Jr. the other day. He's the gentleman who, when Air Florida Flight 90 crashed into the Potomac River in January 1982, kept passing safety equipment and lifelines to the other surviving passengers in the water. 
Mr Williams was a 46 year-old bank examiner - not the sort we routinely glorify, or expect to lay his life down for others. 
73 of 79 people on that plane died in the impact. 6 made it into the water and 5 of those made it to shore -in large part thanks to Mr Williams. When the helicopter went back for him, he was gone. 
He was the only person on that flight who died due to drowning.

I remember seeing actual video footage of this guy passing the line from the helicopter to someone else on the evening news back then. That really stuck with me for some reason. For you younger kids reading this, it's a story well worth looking up. 

None of which detracts from the skill of the pilots on today's aircraft -not to mention the rest of the flight crew and maybe the odd ordinary Joe (or Jane) who made sure that everybody was evacuated safely from the aircraft. 
Well done!


----------



## Bass ackwards (17 Jan 2009)

It seems the actual ditching and subsequent rescue efforts were caught on a Coast Guard camera. 
Live Link has a video of it:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9e6_1232166872

It starts about 2 minutes into the video.
The actual crash is nearly impossible to make out, but the camera eventually zooms in on the scene.
It's worth noting how quickly the flight crew got everybody out of the aircraft and onto the wings.


----------



## Yrys (17 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> No doubt they were Canada geese .... next Letterman will make a disparaging remark about Canadian air defence
> taking out a US airliner, and the Canadian media will be up in arms whining about it on our behalf.





			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> http://newyork.ny.scanamerica.us/LibraryArticle136.html
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=6656804&page=1
> 
> "There's a variety of ways a bird can take down a plane," he told ABC News today.
> ...



Well, they didn't say it was Canada geese, but they did mention them  ;D .


None of the passengers seemed to be in hysteric, must have help also...


----------



## Yrys (18 Jan 2009)

Crane pulls airliner from Hudson

Video of US Coast Guard plane crash footage, 44 s.

Video of 'We're gonna be in the Hudson', 1 min 43 s

Video of The moment plane dived into Hudson, 1 min 48 s

Video of Air crash rescuer describes scene, 44 s.

Video of Children rescued from air crash, 37 s.

Video of Plane pulled from Hudson River, 1 min.


Video not available in my territory (but maybe in yours :  Survivors talk about crash drama, 1 m. 31 s




The Airbus airliner which ditched in a New York river after engine failure on Thursday 
has been lifted from the icy waters of the Hudson. TV cameras showed the aircraft's 
body being gently taken from the water.

Investigators gave details of their first interviews with the captain, who spoke 
of a thump and smell of burning after birds hit both engines. All 155 passengers 
and crew survived the landing in a rare event which made headlines worldwide.

Interviewed by National Transportation Safety Board investigators on Saturday, 
Capt Chesley B "Sully" Sullenberger said he had made a split-second decision to 
put down in the Hudson in order to avoid a "catastrophic" crash in a populated 
neighbourhood.

Faced with engine failure just minutes after take-off from New York's Laguardia 
airport, he had felt it was "too low, too slow" and near too many buildings to go 
anywhere but the river, the Associated Press reports. His co-pilot, Jeff Skiles, who 
was flying the plane on take-off, had seen the birds approaching in perfect formation 
and made note of it.

Capt Sullenberger looked up and in an instant his windscreen was filled with big, 
dark-brown birds. "His instinct was to duck," said NTSB board member Kitty Higgins, 
recounting their interview.

"My aircraft!" Capt Sullenberger exclaimed. Then there was a thump, the smell of burning 
birds and silence as both aircraft engines cut out. Flight attendants likened the complete 
silence in the cabin to "being in a library". After the bird impact, Capt Sullenberger 
immediately took over flying from his co-pilot and made his dramatic command 
decisions, he told investigators. 





*1* 1526 local time (2026 GMT): Flight 1549 takes off from LaGuardia airport
*2* 1527 (2027 GMT): Pilot Chesley Sullenberger reports birds hitting engines
*3* 1528 (2028 GMT): Pilot told to land at Teterboro airfield
*4* 1531 (2031 GMT): Pilot ditches plane in Hudson River


----------



## observor 69 (7 Feb 2010)

The miracle plane crash-landing on the Hudson 

It became known as the miracle on the Hudson — Flight 1549 crashed in the river and all 150 passengers survived, with barely a scratch. What happened that day in New York, and was it really a miracle?

Computerized fly by wires share in the positive outcome of crashing in the Hudson.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article7013967.ece


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2016)

Jun 29, 2016

The 'Miracle on the Hudson' is now a movie.

Sully - Official Trailer 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjKEXxO2KNE


----------

